#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Японский >  > > >  >  >  Перевод надписи на футболке

## Ридонлиев

Я уже и распознавание пробовал, и иероглиф пытался набрать в переводчиках, но не преуспел в этом.
Переведите пожалуйста, может, я фигню какую на груди ношу :)

----------


## Аурум

禅
Переводится как "дзен".

----------


## Ридонлиев

Отлично, спасибо!

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> 禅
> Переводится как "дзен".


Или «чань». Кстати, выпендрюсь — именно чань. В японском варианте иероглифа пишутся три точки сверху над правым элементом, а не две.

----------

Алик (18.10.2014), Аурум (18.10.2014)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

совсем подробно
http://wenshuchan-online.weebly.com/...quo-31146.html

----------

Ридонлиев (22.10.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (21.10.2014)

----------


## Ридонлиев

> Или «чань». Кстати, выпендрюсь — именно чань. В японском варианте иероглифа пишутся три точки сверху над правым элементом, а не две.


В книжках про Дзен пишут, что Чань и Дзен одним иероглифом обозначают, где бы я узнал, что это не совсем так )

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Это региональные варианты одного и того же иероглифа.

----------

